# NEW Additions...



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

My friend(who shares my mousery) just got 12 Feeders for his snakes, but they all ended up BEAUTIFUL colors. But ALL are Bucks so we are going to have trouble with housing xD Anyway here is what we got: Angora Broken Marked(more black then white), Angora Tri-Color(AMAZING), Varigated Silver Fox, Chinchilla, Angora Satin Broken Marked(more white then black), Satin Chocolate(possibly dark brindle), 2 Lilics, Lilic Tan, 2 Brindles, and 1 Agouti. I can't believe we got all amazing colors!!! I am so excited. I will post pictures of some soon


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow sounds like you got some fantastic colours, look forward to seeing some pics  
So does that mean they are not going to the snake then :?:


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Except he said he needs 3 of them for his snacks... D: Maybe the Agouti and lilacs since they are so common where I am from?


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Snakes not SNACKS LOL He is going to feed the non-tan lilics to his snakes, and the one agouti.


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Okay here are some pictures. The first one if the Dad of most of my mice that I thought I would include. He is a Satin Texel Himi 








































^FAVORITE


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry for all the spam, but I am planning to add pictures of ALL my mice soon, but it might be two weeks as I have ALOT to do with the new additions because it has doubled my mice family and I need to get all the housign arrangments. But I will start a new topic when I get pictures of all of my mice. And hopefully I will have names by then xD


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

cute, but i dont like the longhairs so much...but nice mice ;-)


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

no I'm not too keen on longs either Vivian, but I'm loving your satin himi and the chocolate fox - yum yum!!


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Haha thanks. I think I might re-home some of them since I now have 15 Mice xD And my friend also knows people that would want one as a pet. If I was going to re-home one it would be the Brindle(not pictured)


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

okay well as if I needed an excuse to visit Florida, I'm on my way :lol:


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Haha, but sorry to put it to you... they aren't going anywhere xD They are my some of my favorites


----------



## Cent Phillips (Jan 26, 2013)

stunning mice! Jealous of the hemi ^^


----------



## Mauspup (Aug 13, 2012)

Great finds! Loving that himi, his coat is gorgeous.


----------

